# Navajo churro?



## RockyToggRanch (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi
I'm almost 2 yrs into owning goats. I've been playing with the idea of getting sheep now. I have the opportunity to buy some navajo churro. Does anyone have experience with this breed?
Thanks


----------



## RockyToggRanch (Feb 28, 2010)

no one?


----------

